
Gravity Payments' Revenue and Profits Doubled After $70,000 Minimum Wage Set - doppp
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2015/10/23/remember_dan_price_of_gravity_payments_who_gave_his_employees_a_70_000_minimum.html
======
bsou
it was good marketing

